# How much boost will a stock ABA block handle?



## Cimper43 (Oct 18, 2002)

I wanna add a TDI turbo to my 2.0 but I dont wanna messaround with compression ratios, I dont care if all I get is like 3-4 LBS of boost, just something that I can feel when driving and so I can say I have a turbo







But are those numbers realistic? Doesnt the NS S/C not change the compression ratio and give 5-7lbs of boost?


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (Cimper43)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...and so I can say I have a turbo[HR][/HR]​









I'm sure you could get away with it... it's all about fueling. I know of guys running 10 or 15 lbs with stock compression. Just don't detonate, and you'll be fine.


----------



## aventari (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (Cimper43)*

Just buy this:
http://www.takakaira.com/accessories/nightpager/nightpager.html


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (Cimper43)*

if it is a 96 or newer it won't handle any boost.
the cast crank will bust like a Honda








if you have the forged crank on the earlier model
then at 10.1-1 comp ratio 7 psi is about it.
at 8.0-1 about 15psi but no more on the cast pistons.
good luck


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (REPOMAN)*

an ABA will handle a lot of "boost" or cylinder pressure as we call it, but not much detonation. if you re-engineer your fueling,ignition,exhaust, and intake systems properly, you will have little or no problems.
good luck, Kevin


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (REPOMAN)*

my block's from a 98 jetta, cast crank, 20psi, no problem.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (killa)*

whatever man!
i heard from like 20 people that 8psi is the limit, 15 if you get forged 8:1 pistons.








edit, dont believe this. its a joke


[Modified by speed51133!, 7:56 AM 10-22-2002]


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (REPOMAN)*

quote:[HR][/HR]if it is a 96 or newer it won't handle any boost.
the cast crank will bust like a Honda








[HR][/HR]​


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (TurboABA)*

There was a post similar to this a while back anyway TurboDub said he ran up to 17psi on a stock block and stock compression on a crossflow. As stated earlier fueling and ignition are the culprits.


----------



## compresdcaddy (May 29, 2001)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (lugnuts)*

like any of you guys have tried it. it will never work. our motor were not designed to have turbochargers on them. although i think Neuspeed is on the right track with marketing the supercharger......you can read more about it here>>>>>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=194518 <<<<<<. from all the nay sayers yal


----------



## Jettin2T (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (Cimper43)*

I've been running a t3/t4 on my 96 2.0 stock compression at 8lbs boost oh for about 14 months. Past 3 months its been running on 12 lbs with low compression and ARP head bolts. I do get on the boost quite a bit... no problems here. Oh and by the way my motor has about 150k miles on it, its just been well maintained and not abused.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by Jettin2T, 8:23 PM 10-22-2002]


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (compresdcaddy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]like any of you guys have tried it. it will never work. our motor were not designed to have turbochargers on them. although i think Neuspeed is on the right track with marketing the supercharger......you can read more about it here>>>>>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=194518 <<<<<<. from all the nay sayers yal[HR][/HR]​I'd rather get a header than a ns supercharger


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (killa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'd rather get a header than a ns supercharger







[HR][/HR]​Really? I happy having 145lbs of torque at 1800 RPM


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (TooLFan46n2)*

and i'm happy having 227lbs/[email protected] or so.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (killa)*

at the wheels


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (killa)*

Mine is @ the wheels too. I'm a poor college student who has 4 yrs to pay on his daily driven car and can't afford a single day of downtime. The charger was the right choice for me. When I have a car that vwcredit doesn't own I too will have monsterous amounts of torque and be snapping trannies.








BTW my charger is making 8 PSI on stock internals for 8 months, with no drop in cylinder compression.


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (compresdcaddy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]like any of you guys have tried it. it will never work. [HR][/HR]​I'm sorry! You're right! Does anyone know who's been building and running my car? I could swear that it was me that was running 10-15psi using the STOCK crank!








I guess I should just jump on the bandwagon and get a nospeed charger. No one really likes having 270 ft-lbs of torque and 230 hp at the wheels anyway!


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (TurboABA)*

quote:[HR][/HR]like any of you guys have tried it. it will never work. 
I'm sorry! You're right! Does anyone know who's been building and running my car? I could swear that it was me that was running 10-15psi using the STOCK crank!








I guess I should just jump on the bandwagon and get a nospeed charger. No one really likes having 270 ft-lbs of torque and 230 hp at the wheels anyway!







[HR][/HR]​Ha Ha, good reply. You just made my day. Can I let you in on a secret? That guy your talking to is making 400+ whp with an ABA.


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (MikeBlaze)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ha Ha, good reply. You just made my day. Can I let you in on a secret? That guy your talking to is making 400+ whp with an ABA.







[HR][/HR]​Whatever. I never said anything about the power that he was making! If that's the case, I congratulate him. However, why would he say
quote:[HR][/HR]like any of you guys have tried it. it will never work. 
[HR][/HR]​if he's got all this experince? It's almost like someone else build his car!


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (TurboABA)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Whatever. I never said anything about the power that he was making! If that's the case, I congratulate him. However, why would he say
like any of you guys have tried it. it will never work. 
if he's got all this experince? It's almost like someone else build his car!







[HR][/HR]​
its called sarcasm!


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (TurboABA)*

I guess sarcasm is rarely used north of the border?
quote:[HR][/HR]It's almost like someone else build his car!







[HR][/HR]​Yeah...almost.

Edit: You beat me to it cabby!


[Modified by MikeBlaze, 6:58 PM 10-23-2002]


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (MikeBlaze)*

take that short shifter lodged in your rear, and SHOVE IT FURTHER!
(this was sarchastic as well, please dont do it)


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (MikeBlaze)*

To all the sarcastic people south of the border........
Don't you guys think that there is enough BS floating around? Why can't we just help each other to achieve what we want? No one knows it all. We can all learn from each other. I'm sure even the ones who are pushing 400-600 hp out of their VWs had help from someone at some point!
I know how much I've struggled (still struggling) with my buildup and I'm just trying to help others!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (TurboABA)*

south of the border?
i dont think there are any mexicans here


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (speed51133!)*

There's now way that the Compresdcaddy dude has 400+whp, that's just impossible for a vw crank, more like 250 pushing it.








Next thing you're gonna tell me is that he runs 10's


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (killa)*

hello??!!
he probably uses a cryo treated crank, and extrude honed it as well.
my buddy with a 900hp supra did this.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (speed51133!)*

I dont care what he has done to the crank, he'd have to use a honda crank for that, I'm planning to go with a B20 crank on my car. Unless that car is greek, that it might have 500Greek HP.


----------



## A396gti8vturbo (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (speed51133!)*

I been running 15 psi for about two years now with no major problems on a stock block. only major problem is the weak a$$ tranny that vw have. I just got the motor out cause i just got the money for pistons and rod (turn up boost)and my stock block has 134K (last 31K turbo) and the piston are in good shape. it all comes down to fuel and spark on how long a motor is going to last. i got some little head work but mot much. getting it all re done this time around. i walked a vr(some bolt ons by at least 1 car or more (driver) every time. once i get it all back together i got a bet($100) agaist a sc vr6. (256whp/261tq) let see whats happens


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (A396gti8vturbo)*

yeah, but you prolly got some aftermarket crank


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (killa)*

i bought a 96 ABA block and the crank was garbage, made in brazil
i bought a forged 92.8mm crank and had it knife edged
lighten and balanced then 3 dowls put in for the itermediat
shaft gear so the stock key way doesn't break. of course 
my application is Supercharged so that is a consern.
and i said the stock pistons are good dished for 15psi safely
as for all this talk about whp and wtq, lets see the proof, befor you
go running off at the mounth.
and the best advise i have is, don't take everybody's word on the vortex,
it could cost you alot in the long run..
i believe causion is the wiser path. you can't go wrong by building a 
storng engine for reliabilty.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (REPOMAN)*

dude, the brazillian cranks are the worst!!!!!
even the mexican ones ore better.
we all know the father land makes the best cranks though.
dont even get me started on the rods......








its one thing if your upping the boost on a b16a, or a 1.8t, but on the aba???
are you nuts? 90hp at the wheels stock isnt going to do much exept get groceries!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (REPOMAN)*

how dumb would u look if i posted a dyno sheet of my car? don't make me actually go and buy a scanner.








As far as rods go, i'm building my own rods out of some new hard plastic, that's wassup.


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (killa)*

why are you alway negative? Seems like you area walking dictionary that isn't willing to change your variables in the context. Your experience is yours, some else may have better sucess.


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (GTI2lo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]why are you alway negative? Seems like you area walking dictionary that isn't willing to change your variables in the context. Your experience is yours, some else may have better sucess.[HR][/HR]​Hence the disclaimer- AS ALLWAYS - YOUR RESULTS MAY VARY!
hahaha


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (TurboABA)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Don't you guys think that there is enough BS floating around? Why can't we just help each other to achieve what we want? We can all learn from each other. 
[HR][/HR]​
Man read your own posts, see how helpful you've been.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (MikeBlaze)*

looks like your going to have to buy a plane ticket as well killa, because the only scanner your gonna find that will make any dyno your car pulled worth a darn will have to be from GREECE!
And plastic rods???
you must be joking! I learned in one of my engineering materials classes that powdered metalurgy is being used for rods, but plastics??? I know these are volkswagens, but come on!


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (MikeBlaze)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Man read your own posts, see how helpful you've been.[HR][/HR]​Where was the BS in my post? All I said was, a cast crank will hold up boost!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (speed51133!)*

Son: The engeneering departmant at my school is working hard in developing this new material, It is indeed plastic and aluminum, it's also 5 times harders than chromoly. Beleive it if you want to, I'll be the one laughin in the end when i market all this stuff.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (killa)*

5x harder than moly?
maybe you should be looking into extruded sausage rods, if what your after is hard rods!
hardness means it will be brittle as well.
I read in SCC magazine that ral hard rods are not a good thing!
Maximum boost also talks about how shot peening is used to stress relieve the rods.
maybe you should try transfering schools. is your school even accredited?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (speed51133!)*

Son:
I'd suggest for you to first do some research in the Forced Induction field, you guys might not know this but i was the first person every to run a T3/T4 way back when i came across some Garrett parts. I was also the first guy to run an LS bottom end with a awp head. And you're gonna tell me? Please fool. 
I'm taking orders on these new rods.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (killa)*

Jesus Guys!
Neither one of you sounds like an engineer!
Harder? So what's the hardness?
Stiffer? What's Young's modulus?
Strength? What's the yield stress?
What's shot peening got to do with it?
Why is brittle material not good for rods?
bunch of GD disconnected statements!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (J. Daniel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Stiffer? What's Young's modulus?[HR][/HR]​Uh oh guys, we got a live one here!


----------



## XSiVE (Nov 1, 2000)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (J. Daniel)*

well...
Im going to be rebuilding my motor with rubberized rods so they never break! stick that in your pipe and smoke it


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (XSiVE)*

well, today i will take a rod out of my old aba motor. it is obd2, so the results may not be the same for obd1 motors. i will take it to school and plot the stress vs strain using a Universal Testing Machine. I hope they let me use the elastometer!
once i plot the curve, keep in mind that we are only looking at the linear segment of the curve!! From the origin to 2% plastic deformation.
killa, if your a real man, you'll do the same!
not an engineer some beatnick claims?!??!?
I'll show you! I happened to get a c+ in strength of materials taking it as a SUMMER class!
ha!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (speed51133!)*

yeah but, we're all gonna die anyway.
Paper cylinder walls, that's wassup.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (speed51133!)*

Hey man! Are you the real Speed or did you just copy his name?
You just don't have the same smarta$$ bite that the old Speed had!
BTW, 2% deformation is the definition of yield strength, so I'm glad that you'll be measuring 2% deformation to get yield strength!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (J. Daniel)*

will the real speed51133, "!" optional, please stand up???


----------



## dragginconceptzjetta (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (speed51133!)*

ok killa so let me get this straight.. first off from what i can tell you are on a volkswagen forum as a honda driver and you dont know what your talking about both.. i have a close friend that builds hondas and he said that honda cranks aren't junk.. at least most of them aren't .. your b20 crank will be though.. and from what i hear the b20 crank wont even go in an ls block.. plus why would you take out a good crank and put a junk one in. as for volkswagen's being unboostable.. i'll let you all know how mine goes.. but i've talked to a guy in person who's done it and he seemed really happy with it and said he's had no problems... killa i dont know what the story is with you but maybe you should go back to clubsi or something cuz your honda knowledge (which doesn't seem all that expansive anyhow) is not going that far with me...


----------



## compresdcaddy (May 29, 2001)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (dragginconceptzjetta)*

all most forgot about this post...wow what did i step in? killa hook me up with one of those cast plastic cranks when you are done.>>>>>>>Sarcassam<<<<<<<. like paul will ever find time to market such athing...i think he spends 22 hours a day on the computer. I think he got a heads up display on his sunvisor. oh yeah you missed the kicker in killas whole story....since when will a AWP head fit on an LS block?. it is the internet where you can make stuff up and people will fall for it.
relax. its all good


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (compresdcaddy)*

Im gonna rub viagra on my new rods so my new block can handle my 15psi on my neuspeed charger with my custom .75in pulley!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (turbodub)*

Well, I actually decided to get to work on my junk. It's running a porsche 944T FMIC that Jim B modified so i can run right under my bumper support. Cut the bumper support and hacked sh1t away, cut the bumper and voila!!!, nice FMIC, 5.5" thick and 5.5" tall. I also ran the msd wires and made sure that the commander wires were all ok. I'm gonna cross thread the GM coolant temp sensor onto my head too, haha. Took out the stock oil cooler so i can run the sandwich plate by itself, no need to run a small mopar little bs oil filter thing. Coming along slowly, I just need some damn maps for the holley haha.
Paul


----------



## SocialInvert (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (killa)*

All you guys argue way too much.There is no such thing as an OBDII ABA.They were only built untill 95.Here is a pic of my boost guage on a 95 2.0 liter ABA.








No holes in the pistons here,and i dont even have a stand alone ignition!!You know who iam talking too







.Proper fuel control and sparkplug choice and it can be done.And please do not tell me FMU's are not worth a $hiti.I will see you all at Waterfest next year and will show you at the strip.I have told so many times by people who do not know $hit that i did not know what i was doing.Like i said no holes in the pistons here!


[Modified by SocialInvert, 5:06 PM 10-26-2002]


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (SocialInvert)*

quote:[HR][/HR]There is no such thing as an OBDII ABA.They were only built untill 95.[HR][/HR]​Please tell me you are joking







I'll bite anyway. OBD I was on 93-95 VW engines all of them. OBD II is from 96-current VW engines. Sooooo all 96-current 2.0 X-flow engines are known as [insert drum roll]...ABA! And if this is not the case then I think VW would have some major concerns of not being able to sell new cars because they don't meet current emissions regulations.


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (turboit)*

Not all VW 2L crossflow motors have the ABA engine code... I guarantee it.
I think the general concensus is this;
93-95 motors - best for boost (because of oil squirters, crank)
95-99 motors - good crank, no oil squirters
99- present - weaker than the previous gen motors
That being said, it seems that you can boost all of them, and as long as you have proper fueling and whatnot.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (SocialInvert)*

quote:[HR][/HR]All you guys argue way too much.There is no such thing as an OBDII ABA.They were only built untill 95.Here is a pic of my boost guage on a 95 2.0 liter ABA.[HR][/HR]​OBD has to do with software, so if you mean that the block does not have OBDII software then you're right, It's only metal, you cant program stuff into it, but if you mean that the ABA blocks that came on the OBDII cars aren't different from the previous ones then you're wrong.
quote:[HR][/HR]
I will see you all at Waterfest next year and will show you at the strip.I have told so many times by people who do not know $hit that i did not know what i was doing.
[HR][/HR]​You're too funny.







FMU's work, who said they didn't? But unless you have one in a VR6, you just won't touch most people in here.








[Modified by SocialInvert, 5:06 PM 10-26-2002][/QUOTE]


----------



## SocialInvert (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (killa)*

I was referring tp mr Speed411.I will be happy to take on a boosted VR6 at the strip next year.The ABA that i am reffering to never came OBDII.The oil squirters,forged crank and connecting rods were all history in 96.My 96 never ever had close to the same engine code.I cant remember what it started with.


[Modified by SocialInvert, 9:22 PM 10-26-2002]


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (SocialInvert)*

haha, then people ask why I spend so much time on vortex... It's all good man, we're just out having some fun.
1 luv my brutha


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (killa)*

It just keeps gettin better.


----------



## Golfvader (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (Cimper43)*

I ran 9 psi for 6 months on ATP's chip before I realized that my A/F guage was inaccurate and I melted a hole in my piston(LEAN + no intercooler=BOOM). 
I have a late 96 2.0 8v with forged pistons and ported/polished head running 13 psi until I get my haltech installed. I have run as high as 20+ psi with no "Busted Crank" The crank in the ABA is the last of your worries! The pistons on the other hand are the weak point in your motor, with fueling and a chip you can run 7-9 psi provided that you take the time to dyno tune the fueling.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (Golfvader)*

i just have to chime in and ask what the HELL is the guy above talking about saying obd2 motors arent called aba!?!?!?!?
want me to take a pic of my 1998 2.0L engine with the ABA stamp right on it?
yeah, id liek to see you take on a vr6.
next thing youll be saying newer vr6's only come with 5 pistons!!
hahahahah


----------



## Golfvader (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (speed51133!)*

Aren't the Mk4's still called ABA? My late 96 ABA OBDII with a forged crank and oil squirters is the same as every other North American market 2.0 8v, UNLESS you have a 1.9 mono-motronic from Canada in which case yes the engine code will be way different.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (Golfvader)*

where do people get this stuff?
probably here!!!hahahaha
no, mk4's are not aba, they are aeg code


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (SocialInvert)*

quote:[HR][/HR]All you guys argue way too much.There is no such thing as an OBDII ABA.They were only built untill 95.Here is a pic of my boost guage on a 95 2.0 liter ABA.








No holes in the pistons here,and i dont even have a stand alone ignition!!You know who iam talking too







.Proper fuel control and sparkplug choice and it can be done.And please do not tell me FMU's are not worth a $hiti.I will see you all at Waterfest next year and will show you at the strip.I have told so many times by people who do not know $hit that i did not know what i was doing.Like i said no holes in the pistons here!
[HR][/HR]​don't go so crazy there buddy... I would have to say that your boost gauge is about 2 psi optimistic...
how do I know? out of a test of Defi, Apexi, Greddy and autometer every gauge read 10 psi except the autometer-- which said 12.5 ....
Btw-- what other gauges are you running? Do you have an EGT?


----------



## Golfvader (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (SocialInvert)*

Wow SOCIAL INEPT how long have you been running that PSI.(((sarcasm))) and where is the dyno graph/Air Fuel Ratio? P.S. You will soon see the err of your ways my son.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (Golfvader)*

I took my go-karts 5HP brigs and stranton motor and a kabota tranny and swapped it into my 2000 Eurovan. Then i added a 5000 dry shot, its a special kit from NOS that only us pros can get







. I got this special neon tube spark plug too that is suppose to add 100HP, or at leaste thats what Jesse James told me. Thats 5105HP of raw power baby!! The only thing that sucks is i still have to pull start the motor, kinda embarissing







. I'll see all you bi0tches at waterfest!! VR Turbo what??!?!
But on a real note....Its all in the tuning(just some motors can handle sh!tty tuning better then others), and hey, if you break something then that just means you get to upgrade to better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (GTI RB)*

want some hp for your 5hp briggs??
i have a rotary valved head prototype!
15k rpm!!! yeahhhh!!
oh, this is no crap, its real. but not like people will believe me in this thread!


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (speed51133!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]no, mk4's are not aba, they are aeg code[HR][/HR]​yep, all MK3 2.0l had aba stamped on the block regardless of them being obd1 or 2.
the MK4 2.0ls are AEG as speed said and also AVH and AZG


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: How much boost will a stock ABA block handle? (speed51133!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]want some hp for your 5hp briggs??
i have a rotary valved head prototype!
15k rpm!!! yeahhhh!!
oh, this is no crap, its real. but not like people will believe me in this thread![HR][/HR]​What is the stroke on that thing, what are you doing for pistons/rods/etc, and do you have any valve sealing problems with the setup? Are there any other side effects (other than high RPM potential) to using a valve setup like that? Does the rotating volume act as a pump in any way? (for or against you) Do you get a larger effective valve area with this setup as opposed to traditional valves? Are there lubrication / oil control issues? 
What is the stock redline, and do you know how much power it makes at 15k RPM? What does it sound like? 
So that's what I wonder.
-Steve


----------

